#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Kantoku Banzai!

## unsui

Может кто поделится ссылочкой на русские субтитры к последнему китановскому фильму "Режисёру Бандзай! ". Фильм скачал, а сабов к нему русских найти пока не могу..

----------

